# Gorham's Antique Bicycle Photo Album



## JoeBass (Jun 14, 2021)

Hard to find folks that might appreciate this, but I thought it was pretty cool. Turned up this old photo album at a flea market back in the 1990's, with a section of photos showing club riders and local bike shops in the central California area around 1900 to 1910:


----------



## gkeep (Jun 14, 2021)

Wow, what an amazing find! The Mouse driven Racycle store display is incredible, as are the other store displays. Those giant cranks must have been wood made by pattern maker shops. They were sure ahead of the curve on the Burning Man/Art Bikes movement. 🤣

You made my week!


----------



## 2000ITR (Jun 14, 2021)

Wow, that's quite the treasure you have there...thanks for sharing.


----------



## eeapo (Jun 14, 2021)

Wonder what it would be like to just step back in time and visit one of those old shops.
When I was 10 years old (I’m now 76 ) there was a Schwinn shop about three blocks from where I lived. I would visit that shop not to buy anything just look around and touch the new bikes.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 15, 2021)

@bentwoody66


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 15, 2021)

Appreciated! Thanks for sharing, Joe!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 15, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> @bentwoody66



I would kill for copies of some of those pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 15, 2021)

That’s awesome I wish I could find something like that


----------



## JoeBass (Jun 15, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> I would kill for copies of some of those pictures!!!!!!



If I ever get around to making some high quality scans, I'll let you know.


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 15, 2021)

The giant chainring/crank display in the shop window is amazing!


----------



## The classic roll (Jun 15, 2021)

That’s cool thanks for the nice slide show.


----------



## pelletman (Aug 28, 2021)

Wow, amazing, and amazing stuff.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 28, 2021)

What an amazing find! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 28, 2021)

Thanks Joe, could you please or do you mind if someone posts some still images from the video?  The mouse driven Racycle, the huge crank display, the two man bike, and the little troll selling bikes are outrageous!  
@Jesse McCauley 
@bentwoody66 can you replicate the mouse driven Miami built bike by MLC??


----------



## JoeBass (Aug 28, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thanks Joe, could you please or do you mind if someone posts some still images from the video?  The mouse driven Racycle, the huge crank display, the two man bike, and the little troll selling bikes are outrageous!
> @Jesse McCauley
> @bentwoody66 can you replicate the mouse driven Miami built bike by MLC??



If someone has the capacity to do that, it’s fine with me. If I can find the time, I can take some photos.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 29, 2021)

Incidentally I stumbled across this recently - ca. 1899
Excellent photo series, thank you for sharing!


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 29, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this! Are there any picures of Thom's Cyclery, 2nd Ave, Sacramento?


----------



## JoeBass (Aug 29, 2021)

Unfortunately, no, I don't see any mention of Thom's Cyclery on 2nd, but I'd bet Gorham knew all about it. Just took some still photos from the album, so I'll post them on a new thread...


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 11, 2021)

I think, that giant Racycle crankset, might have wound up at Fabers bike shop in San Jose, California.





Fabers is gone now, but I’ll bet that giant crankset is hanging in somebody’s garage.
Anybody?
Too cool, to keep it a secret.
It would just be nice to know, that it didn’t burn up in the fire, that ended Fabers Cyclery.


----------



## JoeBass (Oct 11, 2021)

Wow! If that was the same crank, it sure would've been a shame if it survived all those years only to burn with Fabers.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 11, 2021)

After some close comparison, it looks like three different giant cranksets.
It’s interesting that they were all in north/central, California bikes shops.
Anyone know, of any others around the country?


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 31, 2021)

JoeBass said:


> Unfortunately, no, I don't see any mention of Thom's Cyclery on 2nd, but I'd bet Gorham knew all about it. Just took some still photos from the album, so I'll post them on a new thread...



I have this Racycle from Thom's.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 31, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> I think, that giant Racycle crankset, might have wound up at Fabers bike shop in San Jose, California.View attachment 1494267
> View attachment 1494268
> Fabers is gone now, but I’ll bet that giant crankset is hanging in somebody’s garage.
> Anybody?
> ...



Man, I miss that place. I grew up digging through the piles of bikes in the yard and later buying & trading Schwinns with Anthony & Alex. They shared a lot of knowledge.


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Nov 2, 2021)

I saw your video on YT already about a year ago and just couldn't believe how cool this is -very glad you found that album and thanks for sharing, felt like a jump back in time, you really presented it very nicely. I shared the link on the German Historic Bicycle forum and they loved it as well. The mice and the huge special made  bike are the highlights. A few months later I could actually see such a magnificent Racycle in person- at the museum in Sinsheim, Germany. They put in a unpleasant spot, about 2,5 meters above the ground  I almost cramped while stretching my nose up there, but I just couldn't stop staring: so freaking beautiful, that chainring and super skinny blockchain. Apparently all original, shiny nickel with golden glow and nice patina- just perfect.
I've seen Racycles before, but never with such a detailed , ornamented chainring...


----------



## JoeBass (Nov 2, 2021)

FreedomMachinist said:


> I saw your video on YT already about a year ago and just couldn't believe how cool this is -very glad you found that album and thanks for sharing, felt like a jump back in time, you really presented it very nicely. I shared the link on the German Historic Bicycle forum and they loved it as well. The mice and the huge special made  bike are the highlights. A few months later I could actually see such a magnificent Racycle in person- at the museum in Sinsheim, Germany. They put in a unpleasant spot, about 2,5 meters above the ground  I almost cramped while stretching my nose up there, but I just couldn't stop staring: so freaking beautiful, that chainring and super skinny blockchain. Apparently all original, shiny nickel with golden glow and nice patina- just perfect.
> I've seen Racycles before, but never with such a detailed , ornamented chainring...View attachment 1506502



Thanks for posting the photo, Mac! That sure is a beautiful example of a Racycle! That's terrible that they put those bikes so far away up on those shelves! How are you supposed to get a good look at them?! The museum should at least supply a ladder!


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Nov 2, 2021)

FreedomMachinist said:


> I saw your video on YT already about a year ago and just couldn't believe how cool this is -very glad you found that album and thanks for sharing, felt like a jump back in time, you really presented it very nicely. I shared the link on the German Historic Bicycle forum and they loved it as well. The mice and the huge special made  bike are the highlights. A few months later I could actually see such a magnificent Racycle in person- at the museum in Sinsheim, Germany. They put in a unpleasant spot, about 2,5 meters above the ground  I almost cramped while stretching my nose up there, but I just couldn't stop staring: so freaking beautiful, that chainring and super skinny blockchain. Apparently all original, shiny nickel with golden glow and nice patina- just perfect.
> I've seen Racycles before, but never with such a detailed , ornamented chainring...View attachment 1506502


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Nov 2, 2021)

I actually found some sort of plastic bucket I could step on and made some closer ups.. but I can't upload them from my phone.. I'll do it tomorrow from the PC...


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## FreedomMachinist (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## FreedomMachinist (Nov 3, 2021)

A machine to kill for 
The nickel-plating looks orignial, the paint job was well - no rust - just fabulous. 
I'm uncertain about the rims - they seem to be too skiny, might be later built European Racing rims and modern tubeless racing tires.


----------



## JoeBass (Nov 3, 2021)

Wow, that crank is amazing! I wonder if that was just considered a "normal" sized crank for Racycle or if that was intended for motor pacing or something similar?


----------



## Boxtubebob (Nov 13, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> I think, that giant Racycle crankset, might have wound up at Fabers bike shop in San Jose, California.View attachment 1494267
> View attachment 1494268
> Fabers is gone now, but I’ll bet that giant crankset is hanging in somebody’s garage.
> Anybody?
> ...



I removed it from the stairwell of Faber's. It's still alive and cherished 
Notice my Aviator.


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Nov 13, 2021)

Wow, now that is amazing - it indeed survived- not just the years in between, but even a fire  , and how small are the chances that another member of the Cabe has it and reads that post ? Love it.


----------



## JoeBass (Nov 14, 2021)

Freaking amazing! Thanks for letting us know it survived!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 14, 2021)

Last time I was at Faber's was in 2011, before the fire.
The middle pic, Alex had found a stack of these cigarettes pack covers and gave me one. 
Man, I miss that place, lots of good memories.


----------



## Boxtubebob (Nov 14, 2021)

Schwinn1776 said:


> View attachment 1512550
> 
> View attachment 1512551
> 
> ...



I believe I still have some also. 
This picture is off a tee shirt


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 14, 2021)

Boxtubebob said:


> I believe I still have some also.
> This picture is off a tee shirt View attachment 1512553



I remember that tee shirt! 😁👍


----------



## alexander55 (Nov 14, 2021)

What an amazing find.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------

